# Extreme Fear of Presentations



## TheIrrationalShark (Jan 10, 2014)

I swear, no one in my experience is as deathly afraid as I am of class presentations. People say they're nervous, and they probably are, but they show no physical sign of it. When I get up there, I shake uncontrollably. My legs, my hands, my voice all shake. And it's noticeable in the extreme. I know because several people I know have commented on it. If you've ever seen the opening scene in the movie _Saving Private Ryan_, Tom Hanks' character has very shaky hands. I can honestly say that mine are just as bad when I'm nervous. Then, of course, I realize that everyone notices. So the situation continues to deteriorate as I go on.

And that is why I dread English. For me, it's one of the easiest subjects. I understand basic grammar and have a decent vocabulary. Essays are usually pretty easy as well, if a little time consuming. The only hard part for me, obviously, is the dreaded book presentation that you have to do every term. And every time, it's the same thing. While everyone else is presenting, my heart rate climbs Mt. Everest and I attempt to calm myself down. Not once have I succeed. Then I get up there, shaking as if someone is holding a knife against my throat, and stutter out my review of the book I read. Afterword I sit down and the horror doesn't end. I am relatively calm at that point, but now I'm reflecting on the utter ridiculousness and embarrassment of the situation. Given the amount of gossip High School students spew forth on a regular basis, I have no doubt that I have been the subject at least once or twice. In fact, I can confirm this. Someone once told me that they heard from someone that I was "shaking like a tank."

So if someone wants to punish me, all they'd have to do is make me give a presentation in front of a large group of people. It'd certainly be cruel and unusual.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I freaking hate presentations with a burning passion, I shake, I miss words, I make mistakes, and after the presentation, I cry because I feel that everybody thinks i'm a stupid idiot.

Yeah, you could say i'm not very good at presentations either.


----------



## heyliberty (Aug 27, 2011)

This is how I felt about taking speech last semester. You know what I learned? Practice, practice, practice. It helps. And I even went first for all of my speeches on my assigned day. I remember being visibly nervous for the first speech, but each speech after that it got progressively better.

I can't say it will be the same for you, but I found that giving presentations in my other classes got easier because I practiced the same way I had with my speeches. And hey, don't worry about messing up or anything because everybody does. The important thing is that you did it. If you're truly worried about others seeing your fear then give them something different to focus on. Add a little emphasis in your presentation, walk around, give out a hand out, do a reenactment! Do something so outrageous that standing up and talking will be a breeze compared to it!


----------



## Ronald yek (Dec 8, 2013)

Hahha it is ok In my school I have presentation almost everyday. Slowly day by day u have more confidence then eventually u will succeed.


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE (May 21, 2013)

Haha this, I freakin hate presentations. I shake really badly, my nee's and my hands being the worst. Not only do I shake I also am so freaked out I cannot think so I end up saying the stupidest stuff ever and making terrible physical mistakes with basic motor functions then, the class just laughs. I also have a terrible stutter when presenting. Usually the teachers don't even care so I end up still getting a bad grade :/ I have tried so many things to calm myself down but nothing has ever worked I still end up failing miserably. At least people laugh, I suppose that is the only positive but I am not sure if they are laughing at me or with me :S Any way I get what you are talking about definitely


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

When I go up to do presentations, I feel like I get so nervous but a lot of people tell me I do a good job.

I can never tell if they're actually serious or if they're just saying that as sympathy.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I think an educational system which lacks any kind of formal social development tramatizes young people by putting them on such a spot. I know, some people think right away that the more one does it the easier it becomes. But the opportunity to have some control over that is out of most young person's hands in America's factory model classrooms. For one, having been a kid and experiencing education as an adult as well, forcing a kid to report of some English fiction or w/e is not at all like having an environment of motivated persons whom are trying to communicate their passion for something. More kids than not just do what they have to. So it's a contrived thing in the first place to get up in front of everyone and talk about something one has no burning interest in themselves. Then the waiting builds up tension and the socially developmentally neglected student body defaults to finding flaws. That is the kind of dysfunction I would not have if I were designing a reformed educational model. I don't give a crap what tradition says.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I never used to mind TOO MUCH them in highschool, even though by then I had lots of SA, but academically I was the alpha smart guy.

The last 1 had to give was like for under 10 minutes, in a classroom of job trainee's, by then I had real bad SA, and the rest.

I did it....but I could barely walk to the podium, and walked all nervous and weird. Thankfully the lights were down, and the main light was just a projector screen.

How would I do now...depends on the audience and the subject I guess


----------



## presley4401 (Jan 15, 2014)

I know how you feel. I get so nervous during presentations too. I've gotten a little better over the years. At one point in my life, I got so so nervous I could barely talk. Sometimes I would freeze up in the middle of the presentation, forgetting what to say and I would just go "um-uh... and uh" or I would cut off words as I was talking, like I would trail off or just stop abruptly because I would be thinking "what am I talking about?" It was awful. 
Some advice I have is to volunteer to go early, not necessarily first but early. If you are one of the first people to present most people will be so concerned thinking about their future presentation, that they will not pay attention to yours. You can take solace in knowing that by the end of all the presentations, nobody will be focused on yours.
Maybe you can talk to your teachers when you have presentations and ask them if you can present privately or something? It depends on the teacher but I've had friends who talked privately to their teachers about their social anxiety and they allowed them to just show their presentation one-on-one to their teachers.
Or you can sign up for a speech class or something. I've never actually done this, but every so often I sign up for a theater class. Sometimes it can be mortifying but it is good to go out of your comfort zone. That way you can get used to speaking in front of people and the attention focused on you, after a while you might get better at it. 
Also, what I try to remind myself of it that when I see someone presenting who really nervous or shaking or anything I never think about it very much afterwards or think that they're so strange or anything, so nobody is going to judge you for being nervous, if they do, _they _ are the ones who need help!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in the same shoes. Presentations are #1 on my "most feared" list. Especially solo speeches. I absolutely despise them.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey,youre not alone. When Im doing presentation and hold a paper while talking, my hands was extremely shaking.


----------



## Elinore (Jan 21, 2014)

Presentations has been one of the most horrible things in my school experience. If I had a presentation at the end of the day I would become so nervous I couldn't take it anymore and just went home. The relief I felt at those moments..  But when I didn't have any other choice I went through hell. I felt so ashamed because of how ridicilous I acted sometimes when I had a presentation.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate doing presentations. I tend to mubble and avoid eye contact with the audience; just so I don't choke. The past presentation I did was in psych class. I was in a group and my topic was sexual motivation. Basically, talking about biological components of sex, what motivates us to have sex, how does culture come into play, what can arouse us..etc...So, I stood there, said what I needed to say, made a joke to alleviate some of the nervousness, and eventually got done with it.


----------



## Feuerspiel (Sep 13, 2013)

Same here. I hate presentations and I am always so terrified, not because presentations itself are terrifying but I'm afraid of the embarrasment that comes with anxiety symptoms. And my biggest symptom is getting this fight-or-flight response which causes me to lose my breath and this leads to lose the ability to speak! It's just like trying to read a long paragraph without breathing, that's the almost same feeling. Then I'm always thinking what they think, because no one else is stopping talking during the presentation?!

Anyways, I really really suggest you to take propranolol before your presentations. It will not let your hands, lips or legs shake.  Read the topic here about this medicine and ask your doctor: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f143/inderal-propranolol-beta-blocker-84121/

It has helped me quite much.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm the same way when it comes to presenting. I shake from head to toe, and it is very noticeable. 

I would disagree that practice can help. As I've gotten further along in school I've gone from informal presentations once every few weeks or so to very formal ones at least once a week, and I'm the same as I've ever been at them. I've been in school most of my 24 years and have regularly done presentations, yet even today I was so nervous when presenting and even in the hours before that I had to fight not to throw up. 

I've been wary of medication, but now I'm really considering it. This is the type of thing that's going to cost me a job one day, if I even get it. So that's my advice. Get some medicine.


----------



## CookieMonsta (Jan 14, 2014)

Im just the same, but last time I did a presentation I actually passed out, like on the floor. I have all the symptons like everyone above shaking and stuttered speech, but then it just escalates and I pass out. It makes even more scary, since then I had a good english who understood but Im worried my next teacher wont be so nice.


----------



## Crispy Taco (Jan 22, 2014)

I recall when I was 15 and in the 10th grade, I used to start pacing right before I was about to present (While the current presenter was giving his presentation). It was so bad that I started to sweat a bit from all the nervous energy that was building inside of me. I always had to take a few deep breaths prior to me presenting. However, through experience and time I've become much more comfortable presenting in front of my peers/colleagues. I remember prior to a 20 minute presentation I was set to give in the 12th grade, I told myself this while glancing around the room: "These people don't care necessarily care about the presentation you're going to deliver, nor will they care if you forget a few lines or make a few mistakes. They're most likely going through the same thought process as yourself. They are equally as nervous about presenting in front of a group of people as yourself". That was kind of the "lightbulb" or turning point moment for me in getting over my fear and anxiety of public speaking. I even tore up the cue cards I made for that presentation lol, and just kind of "talked" with the rest of the class. You just have to remember deep down that your peers are equally as nervous as yourself when it comes to giving a presentation in front of a public audience. Mind you, it is perfectly healthy to feel nervous prior to a presentation, and the only way to over come that anxiety is through practice, time, and experience.


----------



## Cemica (Jan 26, 2014)

I know EXACTLY what you mean.
The minute I'm told there's going to be presentations, I start uncontrollably shaking and my fingers just randomly start spazzing out and people stare at me like I'm being possessed by Satan.
Seriously though, I can barely eat or sleep before presentation day.. I always think I'm going to throw up in front of everybody or say something really stupid and no one else in my school seems to feel the same, which I don't understand AT ALL because all my life I've always been a wimp in front of a large group of people.. I can't even talk to people normally because I'm so socially awkward -facepalm-
I've never understood why presentations are so crucial.. and until the day I die I'll never let go of my burning hatred for them. :flush


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep. I have one on Monday and I'm scared to death. I sweat like crazy and my voice shakes.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a presentation for biology class a few years ago and I was scared ****less. It was cringe-inducing. My voice was so shaky and I was trembling. This was before I realized I have SA. But it felt like my classmates were looking into my soul. I was terrified.


----------

